# The feds just blessed a custom self-driving vehicle for the first time



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/0...stom-self-driving-vehicle-for-the-first-time/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Humming " Hey Jude"- Beatles


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just in time to blow through stop signs lol

https://uberpeople.net/threads/already-happening.378038/post-5862577


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just in time to blow through stop signs lol
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/already-happening.378038/post-5862577


Wont be made in Communist China . . .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/0...stom-self-driving-vehicle-for-the-first-time/


We're gonna see a lot of small yet significant milestones. SDCs public release is probably gonna be slow and spanning many years.

Regulators will be cautious, but that's good for all of us. No one wants to be hit by a not ready prototype.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> We're gonna see a lot of small yet significant milestones. SDCs public release is probably gonna be slow and spanning many years.
> 
> Regulators will be cautious, but that's good for all of us. No one wants to be hit by a not ready prototype.


Just ask Boeing . . .


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey @Single Malt remember four years ago how you said Autonomous Vehicles would put Uber drivers out of business "within weeks"?

What ever happened with that? LOL

I've been away from this board because frankly it was boring having to slap you around all the time but I came back today and you're still swinging your bragidochio posts that lick the boots of the robo car industry.

Some things never change....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/already-happening.378038/post-5862758


----------

